# male cory breeding stress?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 1 female and 1 male cory catfish and the female seems to want to breed constantly but the male is not swimming properly (swims at an angle) and he sits on the bottom leaning....could this be related to the female constantly wanting to breed or is it something else?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure if your male may have other problems, but corys are basically group spawners in which more males than females are needed.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

One of the best corie breeders I know (Ian Fuller) breeds them in pairs and trios. If your male is swimming at an angle...he probably has a swim bladder problem. It has nothing to do with breeding. My guess is that it's a salt and pepper (Paleatus) corie, as swim bladder problems are common with that species.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

yep your right on.....so why is it only affecting him? what can i do?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

As far as I know...swim bladder is genetic...and nothing can be done.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

ok...so since its genetic...does that mean the fry this cory fathered will have a likelyness to have swim bladder problems?


----------

